# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Përkthime (të ndryshme)

## ^VJOSA^

Ishte Enderr


Ishte grua, ishte enderr
ishte grua enderr,
gjumi s'me linte ta shihja ne sy
por i puthja buzet
e pushtoja si te ishte ere, si te ishte mish,
me thosh se me donte
por se degjoja qarte
me thosh se s'rronte dot pa mua.
Qe e zbehte
dhe nganjehere, shqetesohesha per te zbehtit e saj
nganjehere cuditesha qe ja ndjeja shendetin, si te ishte imi
qe naten gjithmone kur ndaheshim
bilbilat i kendonin nga pas.
Ikte dhe un gjithmone e harroja se si kishte ikur 
dita e re ndizej brenda meje  
e perpara se te agonte ndriste dielli, 
dhe qe mengjes kur un kendoja
kur cukermoja token krejt i vetem
e per te me s'mendoja.

----------


## ChuChu

DO DESHIROJA

Do dëshiroja që t'i thosha ty
Më t'ëmblat fjalë, moj, që mund të thuhen;
Po nuk guxoj, kam frik mos më tall.
Prandaj më mirë tallem me vetveten
Dhe e mbyt të fshehtën time në shpoti
Un' e përbuz dhe vetë vojtjen time
Nga frika se mos ma përbuzësh ti.

Do dëshiroja të t'i thosha ty
Më të vërtetat fjalë moj që thuhen;
Po nuk guxoj; kam frikë se s'beson,
Prandaj i vesh me rrobën e gënjeshtrës
Dhe flasë të kundërtën nga sa mendoj.
Unë vetë e quaj si të kotë vojtjen
Nga frika mos ma quash ti të kotë.


Do dëshiroja të t'i shprehja ty
Gjith' fjalët më çmueshme që shprehen;
Po nuk guxoj, kam frikë se s'i çmon,
Prandaj të flasë me kaqë rreptësi
Dhe mburrem për fuqin time t'egër
Të bëj të vuash ti sepse kam frikë
Që s'e ke ditur kurrë ç'është dhëmbja.

Do desha të rri heshtur pran teje;
Po nuk guxoj nga frika se mos zëmra
Më del nga vëndi e më vjen në buzë,
Prandaj prallos e llomotit më kot
Edhe e fsheh pas fjalëve zëmrën time.
Un' vetë s'e përfill më dhëmbjen time
Nga frika se mos ti nuk ma përfill.

Do desha që të shkoja largë prej teje;
Po nuk guxoj ta bëj sepse kam frikë
Mos marrësh vesh paburrërinë time,
Ndaj kokën e mbaj lart me krenari
Dhe dal përpara teje i çkujdesur;
Po heshtat, që lëshojnë syt' e tu,
Ma mbajnë plagën hapur përngaherë

----------


## ChuChu

TE ME VISH ASHTU SIC JE 

Të vish siç je, mos prit për t'u stolisur.
Nëqoftëse gërsheti t'është shpleksur
A vij' e flokve s't'është ndarë drejt,
A rripat e këmishës s'i ke lidhur,
Mos vëre re. Më eja, ashtu siç je,
Dhe kohën mos e humb për t'u stolisur.

Të vish me hap të shpejtë përmbi bar.
Të kuqt' e këmbës në ta laftë vesa,
Në t'u çlirofshin xhinglat nëpër këmbë,
A nga gjerdani në të rënçin perlat,
Mos verë re, e mos u bëj merak.
Të vish me hap të shpejtë përmbi bar.

I sheh ti retë si pushtojnë qiellin?
Nga buz' e lumit ngrihen varg lejlekët 
Dhe era fryn me hope mbi djerrinë, 
Nëpër patose, bagëti e fshatit 
Vërsulen me një vrull di të ishin trëmbur.
I sheh ti retë si pushtojnë qiellin?

Më kot ndes llambën ti për t'u stolisur 
Se përpëlitet e ta shuan era.
Kush mund ta dijë se qepallën tënde 
Nuk e ka nxirë kaqë tym'i llambës,
Se syt' i ke të zes si ret' e shiut?
Pra llambën mos e ndis se ta fik era.
Te vish siç je, mos prit për t'u stolisur.

Nëqoftëse kurorën s'e ke thurur 
Askush nuk pyet. N'ësht' se byzylykun
S'e ke kopsitur, lere ashtu siç është.
Ësht' von' e qielli vrënjtur plot me re.
Të vish siç je, mos prit për t'u stolis.

----------


## ChuChu

BIE SHI

Bie shi , sa bukur . Te dua.
Ne shtepi bashke do rrime
asgje s'na pelqen me fort ty e mua 
Tani qe po iken kjo ........stine.

Bie shi . Taksite vijne e vene.
Shkasin autobuzet ne asfalt
dhe rimorkiatoret permbi Sene 
zhurmojne ...sa s'kuptohet nje fjale!

Sa bukur ...bie shi . Mbaj vesh 
shiun qe troket ritmikisht 
e xhamin pike pike e godet ...
Ti me buzeqesh dhembshurisht

Te dua . Oh zhurme e shiut vjeshtak , 
qe denes si dikush qe po shkon  !
ti do jesh larg prej meje pas pak .
thua se shiu ne sy do te pikonte.

----------


## ChuChu

PER TY E DASHURA IME

Shkova ne tregun e zogjeve,
Dhe bleva zogj
Per ty 
e dashura ime
Shkova ne tregun e luleve,
Dhe bleva lule
Per ty e dashura ime
Shkova ne tregun e hekurishteve
Dhe bleva zinxhire,
zinxhire te rende.
Per ty
e dashura ime.
Dhe pastaj shkova ne tregun e sklleverve
Dhe te kerkova
Por nuk te gjeta
e dashura ime.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

ALICANTE

Nje portokalle mbi tavoline,
Fustani yt mbi qilim
Dhe ti ne shtratin tim
Dhurate e bukur kjo e nates freski
E jetes sime ngrohtesi.

----------


## ChuChu

KJO DASHURI  

Kjo dashuri
Kaq e rrëmbyer
Kaq e brisht
Kaq e njomë
Kaq shpresëhumbur
Kjo dashuri
E bukur si dita
E shëmtuar si moti i keq
Kur vjen fortuna
Kjo dashuri kaq e vërtetë
Kjo dashuri kaq e bukur
Kaq e lumtur
Kaq e hareshme
Dhe kaq e papërfillëshme
Që dridhet prej frikës si një fëmijë prej errësirës
Dhe kaq e sigurt prej saj
Si një burrë i qetësuar në zemrën e natës
Kjo dashuri që i frikëson të tjerët
Që i bën të flasin
Që i bën të zbehen
Kjo dashuri përgjuese
Sepse ne përgjojmë
Të ndjekur të plagosur të sulmuar e harruarr sa s'ka më
Sepse ne kemi ndjekur plagosur sulmuar dhe harruarr sa s'ka më
Kjo dashuri e gjitha
Kaq e gjallë ende
Dhe kaq diellore
Është dashuria jote
Dhe imja
Ajo që ka qënë
Dhe që mbetet gjithnjë e re
Dhe që nuk ka ndryshuar
Dhe  ka mbetur e vërtetë si një bimëz
Aq drithëruese si një zog
Aq e nxehtë dhe e gjallë si stina e verës
Ne që të dy mundim
Të shkojmë dhe të vimë
Ne mund të harrojmë
Dhe pastaj mund të përgjumemi
Ne zgjohemi duke vuajtur se mos plakemi
Ne përgjumemi rishtaz
Duke ëndërruarr vdekjen
Ne zgjohemi duke qeshur me gjithë zemër
Dhe përëtrihemi
Dashuria jonë mbetet atje
Kokëfortë si një shkëmb
E paduruar si një dëshirë
Mizore si kujtesa
Egërsirë si pezmi
E ngrohtë si kujtimi
E ftohtë si guri i varrit
E bukur si dita
E brishtë si foshnja
Ne na vështron duke buzëqeshur
Dhe ne i flasim pa i thënë asgjë
Dhe unë e dëgjojë duke fërgëlluar
Dhe unë klith
Klith për ty
Klith për  vete
Duke t'u përgjëruar
Për ty për mua dhe për të gjithë ata që duhen
Dhe që janë dashur
Po unë kërthas
Për ty për vete dhe për të gjithë të tjerët
Që nuk i njohë
Qëndroj atje
Atje ku je ti
Atje ku ti ke qenë herën që shkoi
Qëndroj atje
Pa lëvizur
Pa u larguar prej andej
Ne që jemi dashur
Ne që të kemi harruarr
Ti që nuk na ke harruarr
Ne që të kemi veç ty në këtë tokë
Mos na lerë deri sa të vijë të ftohtit
Shumë largë gjithmon
Nuk ka rëndësi se ku
Jepna një shenjë jete
Shumë më vonë në cep të një pylli
Nëpër pyllësinë e kujtesës
Kur del papritmas
Na shtri dorën
Dhe shpëtona.

----------


## heret a vone

Poezi nga Sergei  Esenin

Mos kafsho gishtin kur me sheh ne sy,
Dashuroj nje tjeter, nuk kam gje me ty.

E kupton dhe vete e me mire e di,
se kerkoj nje tjeter dhe nuk vij tek ti.

Afer kur te shkova, su trondita fare,
Thjesht te hodha syte, si ne nje dritare.


*******

Mbremje kalteroshe,mbremje henore,
Dikur dhe une jesh si lulebore.

I papermbajtshem, i paperseritshem,
por cdo gje fluturoi.... larg e shendritshem...

Zemra desh m'u ftoh ne pamjen mjegullore...
Lumturi e kalter ne naten henore.


********

Vajza veshur hijshem e me syte blu,
Asnje te vertete nuk mesoi nga une.
Ajo shpesh me pyet:"nese kam te ftohte,
Te me ndeze soben, te me shtroje ngrohte".

I pergjigjem vajzes:"pa shiko dhe ti,
Lule po na hedhin tere miresi.
Soben shko na ndiz, shtratin shpejt na shtro,
Se kjo zemra ime me afer te ty te do".


*********

Mirupafshim, o mik mirupafshim,
Ti e di i shtrenjti im, ty te kam ne gji.
Ndarja jone qe vec nje parashikim,
Qe premtonte takime perseri.

Mirupafshim o mik, qe dot su poqem ne
S'dua te vuash kur te me kerkosh,
Se te vdesesh s'eshte dicka e re,
Si s'eshte e re,sigurisht as te jetosh.

Perkthyer nga Cobo Skenderi

----------


## ChuChu

JEAN DE LA FONTAINE 

Dy dema trima nje here 
luftonin per nje mushqerre 
cilido per vete...kerkon ta kete.
Nje bretkose i shikon ,
psheretin edhe renkon 

Nje shok i tha:
"Ti ç'ke qe qan ?"

Tha bretkoca:
" Dreqi te marrte,
..se mendon fundin  
e ke te qarte ..ku do te dale?
Me tjeter fjale,
Demat luftojne sot per nje lope 
dhe kush te mundet do te kerkoje 
te futet ne kete grope,
qe te shpetoje, 
do te na shkele...
do te na vdese,
S'na mbeti shprese"
Bretkoca qe kish frike,
ish me mend;
Nje dem u fut pas nje çike ..ne ate vend 
dhe me se fundi shkeli e mbyti sa mundi 
Nga bretkocat ..nga kokezogezat.

Nuk ju genjej ; njerezit  e medhenj 
bejne trazira,
dhe marrezira kurdohere. 
ndersa te vegjelit paguajne, 
heqin  e vuajne.
per te tjere.

----------


## ChuChu

PER SEKSET, PORTAT E PARAJSES. 

Falje e ndersjellte e cdo vesi
Sic jane portat e parajses
Kunder deshires se Kryeakuzatorit
Qe ecen perme shkembinjve te flakes
Gishti I Jehovau-ut shkroi ligjin
Pastaj qau; pastaj u ngrit me zell e frike
Dhe kufoma e vdekur nga vapa e Sinait
Varrosur poshte fronit te tij te meshires
O Kristiane ! Kristiane ! Thomeni
Pse altaret tuaja lartesoni ?
Ai qendron pezull permbi duke fergelluar e qare
Dridhet i varur
Abis i thelle; ne fergellima ai qan siper tij
Ai e mban gjalle
Ne dhimbje te tmerrshme semundjeje, perderisa
Ndahet ne nje femer te zbehte
Si reja qe sjell boren befas
Nga shpina e saj
Nje leng blu kullon ne lendina, te kalitura ne Abis
Derisa ndahet ne nje forme mashkulli me xhalozi hungeruese

*************************************

MENGJES

Per te gjetur shtegun e Perendimit
Drejt, permes portes se Zemerimit
Nxitoj hapin tim
Meshira e embel para me shkon
Me nje pendese te bute qe renkon
Une shoh agimin e dites.

Lufta e shpatave dhe e heshtave
Tretur ne lote vese
Frymen leshon lart
Dielli eshte i lire nga friket
Dhe me lote te bute qe renkon
Ngrihet ne qiell, sfidues.

**************************************

IMAZHI HYJNOR

Meshires, keqardhjes, paqes dhe dashurise
Te gjitha falen ne pikellim
Dhe per keto virtyte te gezimit
Qe kthehen ne mirenjohjen e tyre

Per meshiren, keqardhjen, paqen dhe dashurine
Eshte Zoti, babai i dashur
Dhe meshira, keqardhja, paqja dhe dashuria
Eshte njeriu, biri i tij dhe perkudesja

Per meshiren qe ka nje zemer njerezore
Keqardhja nje fytyre njerezore,
Forme humane, hyjnore, dashuria
Dhe paqja, veshja njerezore

Cdo njeri i cdo klime
Qe lutet ne pikellim
I lutet formes humane, hyjnore
Dashuri, meshire, keqardhje paqe.

----------


## ChuChu

FUNDI

Ky eshte fundi, mike e mrekullueshme
Ky eshte fundi, miku im I vetem, fundi
I planeve tona te persosura, fundi
I cdo gjeje qe egziston, fundi
Asnje shpetim o suprize, fundi
Kurre sdo te mund te shoh ne syte e tu perseri

A e imazhinon si do te jete
Kaq e pamate dhe e lire
E deshperuar ne nevoje
Ne duart e disa te huajve
Ne nje toke te deshperuar

Humbur ne nje shkretetire Romane te dhimbjes
Dhe gjithe femijet jane idjote
Duke pritur shirat e veres

Eshte nje rrezik ne zemer te qytetit
Pershkro autostraden e mbretit, vogelushe
Skena misterioze brenda minieres se arit
Pershkro autostraden perendimore, vogelushe

Kalero gjarprin
Kalero gjarprin ne liqen
Liqen I lashte
Gjarperi eshe I gjate, shate milje
Kalero gjarprin.

Ai eshte I vjeter  Lekura e tij eshte e ftohte
Perendimi eshte me I mire
Ejani ketu e le te qendrojme pak
Autobuzi blu po na therret
Shofer ku po na con?

Vrasesi u cau para agimit
Ai veshi cizmet
Ai hodhi nje veshtrim nga galeria e lashte
Dhe ai eci pergjate korridorit.
Ai shkoi ne nje dhome ku e motra e tij jetonte
Pastaj I beri nje vizite te vellait
Dhe pastaj  ai eci pergjate korridorit
Dhe ai erdhi tek nje dere 
Dhe veshtroi brenda ;
-         Baba?
-         Po bir?
-         Dua te te vras, Nene dua te te qi.

Eja vogelushe merre kete shans me ne
Dhe takohemi ne fund te autobusit blu
Eja, oh, po.
Ky ehste fundi, mike e mrekullueshme
Ky eshte fundi, miku im I vetem
Me dhemb te te le te lire, por tI kurre sdo te me ndjekesh.

Fundi I qeshjeve dhe genjeshtrave te buta
Fundi I neteve ku ne deshem te vdisnim
Ky eshte ;
-         Fundi

----------


## ChuChu

MARREDHENIET NE TE CILAT UNE MENDOJ REALITETIN

Realiteti eshte nje ceshtje
Qe te kuptosh sa reale
Bota eshte tashme

Koha eshte perjetesi
Skajore dhe e palevizshme
Cdokush nje engjell

Eshte misteri i qiellit
I ndryshimit te se perfektes
Perjetesi absolute

Ndryshime! Veturat gjithmone
Shkojne poshte rruges
Dritat fiken e ndizen

Burri jeton si nje kurve
E palumtur ne River Street qe
Ne perjetesine e saj gjen veten

Nje cift dollaresh dhe shume
Vertejtje te rreme ne kthim
Per kerkimin e dashurise fizike.

----------


## heret a vone

LI BO

PI I VETEM NE HENE

Mes lulesh sonte vec e mbusha
Nje kupe ne qetesi
Po pi un' vere ne kete nate
E prane skam njeri.

Athere henen sec e ftova
Qe bridhte lart ne re
Dhe hijen time sec e ftova
Dhe ja, u beme tre.

Po valle hena a di te pije
Mendova ne ate breg
Dhe hija ime a di te pije
Megjithse pas me ndjek?

Dhe hije e hene ngaterrova
pa nisa qe te pi
Ta zgjas gostine isha gati
Deri ne perjetesi

Un' ia marr kenges dhe ne qiell
Leviz hena pertej
Un nis kercej dhe hija ime
Ja nis qe te kerceje.

Dhe cakerqejf u beme te tre,
U dehem per qamet
Dhe si defryem ikem ne
Sikush ne rruge te vet

Dhe prape sic duket ne vetmi,
Do pi ne kete jete
Gjersa te pjek ate qe n'yjet
Iku, me la perjete.

Perktheu Kadare

----------


## marinI

N. q. s  m u n d e sh

(If Them)



Rudyard Kipling



Në mundsh  të ruash arsyen  kur të tjerët s` gjykojnë

Dhe fajin ty të hedhin për këtë

Në mundsh  vetes t`i  besosh kur t`gjithë  t`dyshojnë

Por dhe dyshimin mos ta gjesh në asgjë

Në mundsh të presësh dhe të mos ndjesh mërzitje

Ose në të gënjefshin  ti vetë mos genjësh

Ose në të urrefshin ti vetë mos ushqesh urrejtje

Dhe prapë t`mos  mbahesh rëndë  e as mënd  t`mos shetsh.



Në mundsh të ëndërrosh  por jo  t`kesh zot ëndërrimin

Në mund  të mendosh  por jo si pikësynim

Në  trajtofsh dot ngadhënjimin e shpartallimin

Këta dy mashrtues pa asnjë dallim

Në durofsh dot thëniet e tua të drejta

Ti shëndrrojmë në kurth për kokat bosh

Dhe të shohësh të thyera gjërat më të shtrenjta

E prapë në vegla të vjetra të ndërtosh.



Në mundsh të grumbullosh të gjitha fitimet

Të rrezikosh në një të vetmen lojë

Të humbësh e prapë tja nisësh nga fillimi

Dhe humbjen kurrë të mos e zësh në gojë

Në detyrofsh dot muskul, nerv e zemër

Në të shërbejnë dhe kur u ka ardhur fundi

E kështu të qëndrosh edhe n`ty ska mbatur asgjë tjetër

Përveç vullnetit që u thotë QENDRONI!



Në mundsh të flasësh me të ligjtë pa u mbrapshtur

Në mundsh me mbretër të ecësh pa krenari

N`se  hasm as miq nuk munden me t`dëmtue

N`se njerzit të gjithë i çmon po pa tepri

Po e mbushe dot minutin që s`fali kënd

Me plot 60 sekonda udhëtim

E JOTJA  është BOTA me çka brënda

Dhe BURRE  do të jesh atëhere ti biri im



***



If . . .

If you can keep your head when all about you,
Are losing theirs and blaming it on you,
If you can trust yourself when all men doubt you,
But make allowance for their doubting too;
If you can wait and not be tired by waiting,
Or being lied about, don't deal in lies,
Or being hated, don't give way to hating,
And yet don't look too good or talk too wisae:

If you can dream and not make dreams your master;
If you can think and not make thoughts your aim;
If you can meet with Triumph and Disaster
And treat those two impostors just the same;
If you can bear the words you've spoken
Twisted by knaves to make a **** for fools,
Or watch the things you gave your life to, broken,
And stoop and build 'em up with worn-out tools:

If you can make one heap of all your winnings
And risk it on one turn of pitch-and-toss,
And lose, and start again at your beginnings
And never breathe a word about your loss;
If you can force your heart and nerve and sinew
To serve your turn long after they are gone,
And so hold on when there is nothing in you
Except the Will which says to them: "Hold on!"

If you can talk with crowds and keep your virtue,
Or walk with Kings -- nor lose the common touch,
If neither foes nor loving friends can hurt you,
If all men count with you, but none too much;
If you can fill the unforgiving minute
With sixty seconds worth of distance run,
Yours is the Earth and everything that's in it,
And -- which is more -- you'll be a man, my son!

Rudyard Kipling

nga Alban Tartari

----------


## ChuChu

Kaq shume kam enderruar per ty,                                 
Kam ecur, kam folur...kaq shume,                                
Hijen tende kaq shume  e kam dashur                           
sa qe nuk me mbetet asgje prej teje ....
Me mbetet ndoshta te jem nje hije mes hijesh,
nje qind here me hije...se vete hija,
nje hije, nje hije qe do te vije,
do te vije gjithmone...
ne jeten tende plot diell.

----------


## Fiori

Krijim i Blerim Kasnecit perkthyer nga Zana Toskaj dhe Anthony Weir!

*Dead Bourgeois*

Concrete and steel 
grime-grey walls
Dirt-dark ceilings
Soul-balck misery
Half-blind eyes
Defeated spirits
Once-Great hopes
Now-dead future
Blue skies
Iron bars
Bloody wrists
Rotting bodies

Rusty locks
Shut up a people
Here the expunged
Here the disappeared
Wasted as each day
Lasted a hundred days
Freezing in winter
Burning hot in summer

Well-heeled warders
Dead bourgeois.


*Freedom and the Parasite*

The day the Freedom came, 
God swooped from the sky
And whispered in our ears:
Beware O people,
Beware the Parasite!

But how in this Albania, O God,
Can men humiliated and hurt by history
and modernity
still want to work the land?

The years vanish and days pass
and everywhere the Parasites increase
Are you listening, God?
This country is too tired,
exhausted by illusions and by politics.

Bitterly, amongst the trash and spoil,
the women wonder
if there are any men in this Albania,
proles or prphets, saints or thieves,
worthy of our souil?


*The past*

The past is years dissolving into memory
the past is emigration, flight;
The present : yearning and homesickness
Dissolving into years

I am old sorrow and past predicament.
Now, without identity in a street
nameless to me, I am a stranger,
I am longings, I am fears.

I am the wandering child
longing to belong to his lost
childhood and not be outside the present 
always withdrawn, apart.

I am the homeless child 
who grew up in displacement
living in homesickness
and sickness of the heart.


*I cannot feel the sun*

I cannot feel the sun
Always sunk in sunset
trapped in clouds, 
its few escaping rays
pierce my heart

Then darkness comes
swathed in sorrow
and the moon 
the stand-up comic in the sky
patters on
and passion turns to irony.


*The emigrant returns to Albania*

Returning at last 
from far emigration
I saw my country :
a wrinkled old crone.
My heart was heavy
and tortured by truth.

In old streets of stone
old women wasting
all skin and bone
cursing the yonder
that plundered their youth.


*The choice*

And...I am here again
At the fork in the road.
One branch maybe leads to life
and the other to...I don't know...

And...still up above me
There in the cypress-tree
angry demons watch
With great curiosity.

And now they have hurled
me to the ground...
And in this uncomforting world
I am paralysed and bound. 


p.s. do ju lutesha pjestareve te kesaj teme te permendnin shkrimtarin origjinal si dhe perkthyesit e poezive per te ruajtur disi te drejtat e autoreve!

----------


## Fiori

*Come, Sadness* - Bilal Xhaferi 
(perktheu Zana Toskaj dhe Anthony Weir)

Come, sadness

Come slowly

like leaves drifting from branches

come slowly

like rain dripping from leaves

Come, sadness

Come like nearing thunder in the night
Come like the thumping of an anguished heart

Come, sadness

O you my beloved who has never abandoned me

My only shelter
Hope
And dream

Come, sadness
Sadness, come!



*Eja Trishtim* - ne shqip

Eja, Trishtim

Eja me hapa fletesh qe bien nga deget
Eja me hapa shiu qe keputen nga fletet

Eja trishtim

Eja me hapa tingush qe dridhen ne mbremje
Eja me hapa zemrash qe rrahin me dhembje

Eja, Trishtim

O preher i embel qe nuk me braktise kurre
O strehe e qetesise sime
O enderrime te mija
O gji i shpreses sime

Eja, trishtim
Trishtim, eja.

----------


## Fiori

*Cristal* - Ismail Kadare 
(perktheu Zana Toskaj dhe Anthony Weir)

It's a long time since we saw each other and I feel
I am forgetting you. The memory of you
Dies in me day by day,
The memory of your hair
And everything about you
Now I'm looking everywhere
For a place to drop you
A line, a verse, or crystal kiss -
And so depart.

If no grave will receive you.
No marble nor crystal sepulchre - 
Will I have to keep you always with me
Half - dead and half -alive?

If I can't find a chasm to drop you into
I'll look for a lawn or field
where I will scatter you softly
Like pollen.

Perhaps I'll trick you into an embrace - 
And go away irrevocably
and neither of us will know the other.

----------


## Fiori

*Kenge e Turpshme* - Azem Shkreli

Sonte
qava sonte per ty
Arberi
Nuk me vjen turp
pse qava
me vjen turp pse s'munda
te bej tjeter
Nga turpi qava


*Song of Shame*
(perktheu Zana Toskaj dhe Anthony Weir)

Tonight 
I wept for you Albania.
I am not ashamed
of my weeping, but I am ashamed
that I could do no more than weep
From shame I wept tonight

----------


## Albioni

Kuqalashe, kush e ka perkthyer ate poezine e Jim Morrison? sepse ka shume te meta.

----------


## ChuChu

Qazimi  :buzeqeshje: 

S'e mbaj mend...ka qene nje website per kete dhe Allen Ginsberg, po emri i perkthyesit nuk ishte vene.

Je i mirepritur te sjellesh versionin e sakte.

----------

